
How the U.S. New Economy Business Model has devalued science and engineering PhDs - frgtpsswrdlame
https://www.ineteconomics.org/perspectives/blog/marketization-and-financialization
======
NPMaxwell
Right. Just to highlight a part of this: the transition from old economy pay-
with-dollars to new economy pay-with-lottery-tickets (stock options) naturally
looks good when you only notice the winners, but can be expected to cost the
employers less.

